Ask HN: How many GPUs do you own? - sharemywin
======
ladberg
I only own one on my personal computer for gaming, but I have 4 Titan X's on
my desk at work and access to hundreds (maybe thousands?) more when I need to.
Kinda gonna miss this when I leave...

------
sharemywin
I have three I'm using for mining, but I plan on going through some deep
learning tutorials.

------
malux85
14 in my house

